# Rotary cutter blades - how many cuts



## teebonebrisvegas (Dec 9, 2013)

How many should I expect from a blade? 
I'm totally new to this, so I should ask what size to get also. 
Many thanks!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Can't tell exactly how many cuts... use a self healing cutting mat, it will increase the blade life, 45mm is good size in my opinion.

rotary blades are expensive so you can use a sharpener like this.


----------



## teebonebrisvegas (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks for that. 
I'd be happy with an out of thin air ball park guesstimate if you care to comment. 
Like I say this is all totally new for me. 
10's. 100's ?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

You wouldn't rate them so much in "how many cuts" more total cutting length.

As E~Shot mentioned, your cutting surface will play the biggest part in blade life.

Expect thousands of meters of cutting from a quality blade on a good surface.

I've been using the same blade now for about 3 years. Not only cutting latex bands but a crap load of leather too (dozens and dozens of full hides into smaller pieces). I've touched up the edge twice now.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I agree with the above you can get a lot of cutting from a blade, provided the edge is only pressed against what you are cutting and the cutting mat.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Infinite, resharpen them. 

http://s98.photobucket.com/user/bisleykid/media/100_0151_zps476e97b4.mp4.html


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 20, 2013)

Seems like avoiding steel straight edges so as to prevent nicking the rotary blade while cutting is a good idea. I try not to press too hard as well, but I don't know if that matters.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

It also depends on the material you cut, I cut 100's of feet of nylon CORDURA every week and my blades last about 10 days. I sharpen mine, but I also buy mine in bulk (100 at time). For rubber, if you use a new cutting matt and are careful when using it, you should have a long blade life.


----------

